# Jack-O-Lantern



## truittsosebee (Oct 20, 2009)

Thought I would share this, as Halloween is coming soon. Here is a pumpkin that I turned on my lathe. It may sound crazy, but I've made one for each of the last 4 years, and people really like them. (If you are gonna try one, buy SEVERAL pumpkins; they like to explode on the lathe).


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 20, 2009)

WOW, I can't imagine how MANY pumpkins it would take to find one that is that round!!!!

Pretty cool!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 20, 2009)

Do you use a gouge or skew?


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 20, 2009)

truittsosebee said:


> Thought I would share this, as Halloween is coming soon. Here is a pumpkin that I turned on my lathe. It may sound crazy, but I've made one for each of the last 4 years, and people really like them. (If you are gonna try one, buy SEVERAL pumpkins; they like to explode on the lathe).


 Really cool, I can't imagine the mess though.:wink:


----------



## snyiper (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow....LOL thats about all I can say Wow!!! I would have never thought about turning a pumpkin. Great idea and great job!!! Now how messy is a rotating exploding pumpkin....LOL?


----------



## jkeithrussell (Oct 20, 2009)

Why does it say "extremepumpkins.com" between the eyes?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 20, 2009)

Contest winner on that site in 2006-congrats!


----------



## alphageek (Oct 20, 2009)

Holy cow and Ewwwwwww...... I expected to see a WOOD turned pumpkin... Thats gotta be a mess!


----------



## leehljp (Oct 20, 2009)

That is NEAT! GREAT IDEA!


Here is another one: :biggrin:


----------



## jimofsanston (Oct 20, 2009)

Hank. The doctors say's he has the swine flu by the way he looks and that with that upset tummy he should be isollated right away.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 20, 2009)

*Another fact I didn't know I would learn today!!*



jimofsanston said:


> Hank. The doctors say's he has the swine flu by the way he looks and that with that upset tummy he should be isollated right away.



Hey "doc", 

Where is a pumpkin's tummy??


----------



## jleiwig (Oct 20, 2009)

Man..I have enough trouble carving them with those little carving kits, I couldn't imagine doing it on the lathe!  

Here is my pumpkin from last year though. 






And all lit up!




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v299/bigchevman/DSCN0783.jpg


----------



## BigguyZ (Oct 20, 2009)

I would LOVE to try that!  How do you mount the pumpkin?  Also, doesn't it rot/ go bad pretty quickly?  What do you do to prevent that?


----------



## truittsosebee (Oct 20, 2009)

To answer a couple of questions:
It says "Extreme Pumpkins" on it because I entered it in their contest.
I use a gouge and a hollowing tool; you'd be surprised how much "wall thickness" is on a pumpkin.   
They last about a week if you keep it regrigerated except when you are displaying it.
Yep, VERY messy indeed.  Lathe goes outside for these.
And, yes, the rounder the pumpkin the better.  I usually buy the "pie pumpkins" from the grocery store.  
I mount it between centers, turn a spigot on the bottom end, mount in Nova chuck and support with tailstock, turn the outside, cut the top off, then hollow, then part spigot off.  I re-mounted the top between centers to turn a spigot that fits into the hole on top.  Hollowing is when they usually explode if they are going to, whole process only takes about 10 minutes.  Hint:  DON'T try to sand, LOL.)
I won $100 three years in a row for a pumpkin carving contest at work.  The fourth year, I think the judges were tired of seeing them and I came in third, which only pays $25.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 20, 2009)

SOUNDS great, win $100, spend $50 on pumpkins, a million hours of turning time, pumpkin guts everywhere------wow, where do I sign up????

Congrats again!!!!

I won't be competing this year (or any other, actually)!!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 20, 2009)

Nice job and congrats!

Robin


----------



## broitblat (Oct 20, 2009)

OK, that looks like a great, fun, idea.  I don't think I'm going to borrow this one, however.

  -Barry


----------



## Rollerbob (Oct 20, 2009)

leehljp said:


> That is NEAT! GREAT IDEA!
> 
> 
> Here is another one: :biggrin:


 
Hank, that is just not right!! We would never allow such in the states, you know? Cool idea on the turned one. Glad it is you and not me, punkin!!:redface:


----------



## wolftat (Oct 20, 2009)

Ed, wouldn't it be easier(and neater) to turn one out of wood and just use it again year after year. I guess I just don't understand holidays, either that or I'm getting ready for a nice big holiday "BAH HUMBUG". Nice work on the pumpkin anyways.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 20, 2009)

leehljp said:


> That is NEAT! GREAT IDEA!
> 
> 
> Here is another one: :biggrin:


 Okay Hank, maybe I could get into the holiday spirit a little bit after looking at that one. I really like that.


----------



## artme (Oct 20, 2009)

Now that really made me smile!!

Halloween is not big in Australia but the weight of American advertising and culture is changing that. Not sure I'm happy about it, but that's life.


----------

